# Maltese San Bernardino ! Time is up for him



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at this cutie.
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | San Bernardino, CA | A450143-URGENT SAN BERNARDINO SHELTER


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

They all seem to be in California and I am in Ohio. Hope this baby finds a new home soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww hope he gets into a rescue soon , heartbreaking.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's so sad! I wish I could save him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Please if you have a facebook, share him!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Any news? This breaks my heart.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sad, praying he's saved.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay, I bit again. 

I think someone probably adopted or rescued him already.

I checked the actual listings of the shelter on petharbor dot com (as opposed to the petfinder list which apparently is not the shelters' own). He is not listed there. There are small white dogs available or adoption that have lower ID numbers so I assume had earlier intake dates. So I think there's an excellent chance that he's safe.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, it looks like that one was adopted out. They do have an adorable Maltipoo just like my little Bailey!!!!! I hope someone adopts her!! Here is her link.
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | San Bernardino, CA | A566764 ADORABLE MALTI-POO IN DANGER AT DEVORE!


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

And a maltipoo boy too! If anyone is looking to get a second pet I really hope they would look into adopting!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | San Bernardino, CA | A450408-URGENT SAN BERNARDINO SHELTER


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't see that one on petharbor dot com, either.

Oops, sorry, yes I do, when I did another search by number. 

http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=SBCT.A450408


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Why don't you check on petharbor dot com to see if the dog is at Devore still. I couldn't find him on the petharbor listings but I could be wrong.

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If anybody in Northern California wants to adopt a Maltese from a public shelter, there are several l I saw on petharbor. They are not on any endangered list that I can see. In fact, a couple of them are being "offered" at a higher adoption fee because they are "highly adoptable". I'm not sure I agree with a public shelter doing that, but as long as they are not in need of rescue for medical or behavior reasons, who am I to argue? 

My house is full and I have a schnauzer that has bad pancreatitis to boot, so I'm not able to take a non-emergency foster.

If anybody is seriously interested, I can send you a link.


----------

